# Don't forget Jermell Charlo and Errol Spence Monday night on FoxSports1



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'll try to do the RBR tomorrow for this if Bama can't


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I am constantly getting confused between the Charlo twins- which one is the better one, A or E?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> I am constantly getting confused between the Charlo twins- which one is the better one, A or E?


:lol: foreal, their parents piss me off with that Jermall and Jermell crap. Jermell is fighting tomorrow and he's more of a boxer.

He beat D. Hopkins on the undercard of Maidana/Lopez


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

THX for the heads up, Monday boxing :good


----------



## chipper jones (Jun 4, 2013)

i'll be watching.. spence is a beast.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Props to E.S.Jr for taking on Lartey. Moving quicky.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks like a bit of a step up for Spence, at least on paper. I haven't seen that much of Errol yet, but from what i've seen, he could end up being something really special. Look forward to following his career from here on out.

Doesn't look like much of a card other than the Spence fight tbh. Of course Charlo is decent, but it doesn't look like much of a test for him.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> I am constantly getting confused between the Charlo twins- which one is the better one, A or E?


LOL! I was gonna' post the same thing. 
(Also, one brother is listed on Boxrec as SWW, and the other as LMW. I guess they'll never fight each other! :lol

THESE GUYS NEED NICKNAMES, AND FAST!

----------------

FWIW, I really like JermAll. He has a great outside game, and he doesn't seem to get flustered when under heavy pressure. He also has a great reach, and serious power.

I have a feeling he can go very far, though I doubt he'll stay at JWW for much longer.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

nothing like a fight on monday nite


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> nothing like a fight on monday nite


True Dat.

Imagine if there were also fights on MonDEY night? How confusing would that be? :lol:


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Spence is going places. On top of his obvious physical talents, he's defensively responsible and commits to the body.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

chipper jones said:


> i'll be watching.. spence is a beast.


Yep he's the truth, looking forward to watching him again.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Is Errol fighting at WW?


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Yep can't wait to see this tonight. I will be watching this over Monday night football.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Charlo brothers are part of team Lara and get in some good sparring. They are good.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Rau'shee fighting too i see.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder. I wish I would have known about this ahead of time, I would have tried to make it.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

The Charlo Bro's will dominate 154 in a few years


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Havent seen Spence so far but i have heard good reviews on him, as for the Charlo Bros they are decent fighters but they havent impressed me, based on what i have seen from them they might be good enough to win a belt in the future against the right opponent but i dont see them becoming stars or being pound for pound level of fighters, could be wrong though, the future will tell.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

I need to fucking move, would love to attend these type of events.



Pimp C said:


> Yep can't wait to see this tonight. I will be watching this over Monday night football.


:deal


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Is Errol fighting at WW?


Yeah, Weighed in at 146.8


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: foreal, their parents piss me off with that Jermall and Jermell crap. Jermell is fighting tomorrow and he's more of a boxer.
> 
> He beat D. Hopkins on the undercard of Maidana/Lopez


I was at that fight and they stunk the joint up. Luckily, Berto and Soto Karass got into a shouting and pushing match ringside. Some beers got spilled on people, some fans got riled up and a couple got ejected. Otherwise, we would have been forced to watch what was going on in the ring.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I was at that fight and they stunk the joint up. Luckily, Berto and Soto Karass got into a shouting and pushing match ringside. Some beers got spilled on people, some fans got riled up and a couple got ejected. Otherwise, we would have been forced to watch what was going on in the ring.


:lol: yeah I saw the first 2 rounds and switched the channel to HBO's fights. That's funny as hell though :rofl. I bet Berto feels retarded now


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

My nicca Warren gonna tear it up!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

45 minutes


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

ok, lets go, was watching Mosley-Gomez to hold me over


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rau'she Warren is up first


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Lets go Warren


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice left hand!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

When is the fight?! What time?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> My nicca Warren gonna tear it up!


1:15
@Earl


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

This guy is trash he's fighting


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Warren


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> This guy is trash he's fighting


:lol: Yeah he is


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:happy :bbb :happy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Warren's defense seems better. He's worked on his defense up close. He and Broner have the same trainer


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Warren needs to quit stylin and get this guy outta here


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Warren's looking much more impressive in this fight than in his previous fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

R Dubya too slick/black :yep


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Warren

20-17 Warren


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Warren's looking much more impressive in this fight than in his previous fight.


yeah I was expecting to underwhelmed again


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Warren is look like a boss man.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I was expecting to underwhelmed again


I'm not impressed this guy doesn't belong in the same ring with him


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Warren is cutting those body shots in there with bad intentions.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Warren is 26 and a 3 time Olympian. The guy should be in with a fringe contender at this point.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

30-26 Warren


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Ah man...These commerccials cutting right into the action is a deal breaker. :-(


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

40-35 Warren


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Punchstats

Warren 
77/200 33%

Molina 
39/158 25%


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

browsing said:


> Ah man...These commerccials cutting right into the action is a deal breaker. :-(


What is that crap about? Is it supposed to be a smooth cinematic transition effect or something? It's gotta go.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Boxrec had this as an 8 rounder


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Up close...Rau'shee Warren looks physically sick... Somethings wrong..


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Two featherfists together in the ring. Paulie and Raushee loool


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Up close...Rau'shee Warren looks physically sick... Somethings wrong..


Did he say he was sick? Couldn't really hear, too many things going on at once since the fight is over :lol:


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

No Clinch Spence up next.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

browsing said:


> Up close...Rau'shee Warren looks physically sick... Somethings wrong..





Divi253 said:


> Did he say he was sick? Couldn't really hear, too many things going on at once since the fight is over :lol:


yeah he said he got a cold a few days ago and that he felt he was getting weaker as the fight was going on


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Seriously Warren needs to step it up 16-0 fighting 4 rounders..


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

He looked pretty good but clearly against an extremely inferior opponent.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spence has a tough fight next.

*Emmanuel Lartei Lartey is 16-0(8) *and has wins over:
Jonathan Batista	13-0-0
Michael Anderson	12-1-1
and Kaizer Mabuza


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Seriously Warren needs to step it up 16-0 fighting 4 rounders..


Dude, they said he's fought seven times this year this one being the seventh. :lol: He's working on moving up. Its good he's active. I'm sure this fight here is just a part of GBP trying to build a platform so Rau'shee had to get in where he fit in.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah he said he got a cold a few days ago and that he felt he was getting weaker as the fight was going on


Ah, thought I heard him say he was.



FloydPatterson said:


> Seriously Warren needs to step it up 16-0 fighting 4 rounders..





941jeremy said:


> He looked pretty good but clearly against an extremely inferior opponent.


Yeah hopefully his next one is at least an 8 rounder against a better opponent.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jermell has dreads, Jermall has a fade


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Gooood lookin' out!

Damn, I was missin' this :!:

So Warren was first??


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Erroll Spence the future coming now


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Erroll Spence the future coming now


:ibutt


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Spence is one of my favorite prospects out there.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Always wary of the Ghanian fighters. All those guys are really really solid. Very curious to see how Errol handles a guy like this.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Hard to believe that spence started boxing at 15


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Eroll Special E Spence :deal


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This is a HUGE step up. I'd think they would wait a couple more fights before they face a tough undefeated African


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

ewww, just found out that Golden Boy is putting Antonio Tarver vs a bum on one of these Monday night cards in November. Why?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Spence is special, Floyd said he was special, everyone who spars with him says he is special. 
It is really scarry now because before Errol was a Super WW, now he is easily making 147 and if he can stay there, I don't see how anyone can beat him coming up, unless we find out he has a glass jaw.

Anthony and Andre Dirrell at ring side.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:horse


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

anyone ever seen Lartey fight?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Billy ray cyrus judging tonite


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KWilson71 said:


> anyone ever seen Lartey fight?


never seen him fight, but he must be good to have beaten
Jonathan Batista	13-0-0
Michael Anderson	12-1-1
and Kaizer Mabuza


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Damn! Forgot about this card and I working. I think I need to take an extended lunch.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

8-0 spence 

just in time


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow big step up from Errol, He'll be ite!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Spence


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Spence sat back, but Spence pressing behind the jab. Lartay with a slow overhand right. Spence blocks two wide, lefts (sorry both left handed). Spence back to pressing and jabbing to the body now. They trade jabs. Spece pressing with the jab, hard right hook from Spece and spence back on the stick jabbing. Spece jabbign and feinting to get in. Nice jab to the body from Lartay. Missed left and counter right from Spence.. Jab missed left from Spence. They trade double jabs.. Nice jab from Lartay. Hard jab left and Lartay is hurt badly. Lartay holding on for dear life to recover. Ref warns spence for holding. Nice jab to body of Lard. Nice right hook from Spence, another right hook from spence. Nice grazing left from lartay knocks p spence off balance. Spence presses , Lartay gets in and ties up.

10 - 9 Spence


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Spence needs to go down to the body with the left more. Decent first from him.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Tarver's big ass lips in the crowd tonight

Good First Round for Spence controlling the pace


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Errol Spence, sharp neat and powerful.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lartey is like a inferious harder hitting Clottey, with slower hands and a weaker chin and less defense


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

This is a tough fight for Spence. 

This is actually a pretty impressive match up. Nice job Golden Boy!


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

man that left hand came down like a hammer


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Spence jabbing and moving in. missed left from lartey. Nice ocunter right from Spence. Hard counter left from Spence after a missed jab to the boy from lartey. nIce left from lartey, but huge jab left from Spence hurts lary. Ltey eats hard jab left and spence is flurrying on a covered up lartey on the ropes. Spence back to jabbbing and pushing lartey back. Nice jab left missed counter left from Lartey. They both paw the jab. missed right hook from Spence. Larey starting to circle and trying to bock now. Wide left and rights missrom lartey. Spence punches out of clench. hard right and left hooks to the body of lartey, nice overhand right and lefts, Spence teeing off again, Lartey spins out and gets distanc.e Spence pressing and lands a nice right hook spence back to jabbing and that is round again.

10 - 9 Spence
20 - 18 Spence


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Spence

20-18 Spence


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Very impressed with Spence. Very impressed.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Spence stepping up the pace just a bit more. Much better round. Should stay downstairs for a few rounds.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Lartey has a chance if he actual does what his corner tells him. He needs to step up and let more punches go and stop backing up.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Spence good as hell with them forearms


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

round 3
Lartey out pressing, Spence catches him with a nice right hook.. Nice overhand left from larty on the inside and he clenches. Spence pressing now. They trade jabs. Missed wild left from lartay. Spence and lartey trad jabs. Hard right ot the body of Lartay and a left to the boy and Lartey is finally able to tie up. Nice left from lartey. Hard right to the body of lartey. and nice right hook from pece agin to the head. Hard left from Lartey again, but bigger left to the body of lartey.. spence jabs and lartey ties up. Nice jab left, another jab left. nice left uppercut from lartey. Spence back to landing hard rigth and lefts to the body. Hard jab left from spence., jab left jab left right hook from Spence and Lartey moves ut the corner. Lartey double jabs , misses a left eats a right hook straight left. Spence jabs twice to the body and that is round.

10 - 9 Spence
30 - 27 Spence


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Spence

30-27 Spence


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice to see him wanting to infight, solid


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Lartey is a spoiler. Spence has to shorten the punches up and stay downstairs. Very nice guy to give Errol some rounds though.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Errol has gained a new fan in me. This guy who he's fighting is tough. But Errol is doing well. They're playing the Bolopunch Matthysse-Garcia music.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd luvs to use spence as a sparring partner


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Significant step up for Spence really early in his career. GBP hasn't proven that they can build a champ up so hopefully they don't fast track him too soon.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Errol Spence should get with Ronnie Shields


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Love how Spence goes to the body.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Great round from Spence. Very active and to the body.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spence 10-9

40-36 Spence


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Spence got hit by a bunch of uppercuts that were ignored by the commentators


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Spence out pressing behind the jab. missed counter right hom Spence. They trade jabs again, nice right hook blocked left from Lartey. Spence pressing, nice body jab from lartey. Jat lefg from lartey. Hard left to the body another left and right hook to body o of lartey. jab left from specne. Hard left and right hooks from lartey. They trade jabs, double jab from lartay Stiff spence jab.. Blocked jab left from Lartey. H hard right hook and left from Spence. Hard left and right hook to body of Larey. spence backs out and lartey is jabbign and moves into a corner. Double jab from Spence, hard left and right hook to body of Spence. Nice double right from Spence . Hard counter left and right to head of Lartey. Nice right from Spence.. Nice left and right to body of Spence from Lartey, Spence spins out that is round.

10 - 9 Spence
40 - 36 Spence

==
Spence is slowing down and Lartey is starting to land more now, Spence isn't great in the inside yet, he needs to work on head movement on the inside like Ward and better punch selection.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Needs to hook that left hand


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Spence got hit by a bunch of uppercuts that were ignored by the commentators


Very good point. He leans and squares up a lot on the inside.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Emmanuel is too old. I got a feeling there is a break off between Emmanuel and his corner. They arent able to inspire him or direct him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spence is tired


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Dude in Lartey corner is a yellin' mother fucker mayne :lol:

"Work Emanuel, Emanuel you gotto work!!!"


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Ayyeee! That hagler flurry to break the clinch!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Spence pressing behidn jab, they ar double jabbing each other. STiff counter jab from Spence.. Lartey leans to jab and slips down. Hard jab from Spence. Nice jab from Spence and Lartey is moving back.. Nice right hook fom Spence, nice slapiping lef.t. Hard left from Spence again. They trade jabs double left from Spence and Lartey ties up and tries to headbutt spence. Spence onthe outside jabbign and presg. Nice double jab and left from Lartey.. Spence misses a jab left and ties up. Ref breaks and Spence is b lands a rith hook and left and Lartey ties up.. hard right hook on Lartey comign in. hard counter left from Spence and lartey ties up. nice right to body of Spnece. Hard left lands after double jab and lartey is holding. Double right left hand lands from Spence that is round.

10 - 9 Spence
50 - 45 Spence


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Errol slowing down a bit. He set a big pace early. Much better round from Lartey.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Spence (he came back toward the end of it, but it was close)

50-45 Spence


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Dude in Lartey corner is a yellin' mother fucker mayne :lol:
> 
> "Work Emanuel, Emanuel you gotto work!!!"


He's saying the right thing though. If Emmanuel puts more work out on the canvas he can put Spence in big trouble. He's too timid though. He needs to relax and trust his trainer...or get a new one.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

This guy didn't come to lay down I knoew it would be a good test for Spence


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

NICE fuckin' move by Spence out there. Looked like Holyfield did to Mike Tyson and shit :scaredas:


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Timekeeper fucking up


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Wtf


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Long as fuck round


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Spence coming back with a great LONG round lol.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Wtf lol


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

Spence pressing and pawing the jab, they trade lefts. Spence double jab and misses a left and they tie up. spence jabbign and taking a half step back now. Hard left to body of Layter. Nice jab left from Spence.. Double jab from Spence, layet misses an jab left. Nice right hook left from Spence, Layter ties up.. Spenc slapping now with his flurries.. They trade jabs. Nice right hook left. double jab left fro mSpence. Layter back and reteating. Spence jabbing and walking him down. Nice left from Spence. Double jab right hook from Spece. Hard counter left, hard right from Sopece. Spence flurrying but nothign lands cleanly. Nice right hok from Spence. Layter spins out and is jabbing but mving back to the ropes. Hard jab left from Spence and layter ties up.. Hard left to he body, another left tot he body another left to the body jab and missed left and there is a cclench.. Layter jabs and feints.

Extra 1:00 minute on this round.

10 - 9 Spence
60 - 54 Spence


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

timekeeper trying to save his bet on the under, joke


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

some good shots landed by both guys that round


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10 - 9 Spence 

60 - 54 Spence


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Spence showing good patience and confidence in his conditioning


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Alot of missed shots by spence there


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

love how Spence fights man :bbb


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

well, he knows what to do when stunned


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Damn!!!!


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

He got chin checked at the end of that round


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10 - 9 Lartey

69- 64 Spence


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Looked like he clipped him, couldn't tell


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Errol was hurt by that punch. He can't get reckless in there.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

Spence pressing jabbing to the head and body. Nice right hook from Spence. Missed jab left from Spence. Nice left from Spence. Double jab from Spence counter left and right hook from Spence. Layter ties up,Spence bangs hard lefts to lartey's body and lartey holds and the ref breaks. Spence jabbs and lartey tjjabs out the counter. Nice jab left from lartey. Lartey trying toto clench huge huooks to body of lartey. Spence banginging llartey's body. jab left, left hand from Spence. Nice right from Lartey and Spence backs off, Spence back to pressing again though and Lartey's hands are at his waist and he is just throwing one punch at a time and trying to tie up. Nice right ot body of Lartey. Hard coutner left, hard right. SOENCE HUrt by counter lartey right at end of the round.

10 - 9 Lartey
69 - 64 Spence


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Spence gets hit a lot, got staggered there


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Spence got caught right there at the end but Emmanuel is too far behind. He's gotta lay it all out now.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Spence was kinda hurt there it seems


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

GBP might want to slow their roll a bit and develop this guy. He has great potential. No need to ruin that by fast tracking him too quickly


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Spence isn't as accurate as I thought, way too many punches thrown that don't land


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol, dammit Spence...


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

He'll probably still be buzzed from that


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

SPence did a little dance


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

WARtey!!!!!!


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Nobody watches this at our old spot mayne.

IB is in there by himself puttin' up the RBR...his shit is on page 2 :scaredas:

I had to drop in a "pity" post :lol:


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

78-74 Spence


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

78-74 Spence


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice step up fight for Spence


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

lartey pressing and Spence is in retreate mode and tying up. Spence jabbign and stepping back now. Hard j left from lartey. Nice counter left from Spence and lartey is holding. double jab left to the body of Spence but they tie up. nice right hook from Spence. Nice grazing left from lartey. Missed wide lefts from lartey. missed rigth and left and a tie up from Lartey. Spence out jabbign misses a left hand after a jab. lartey bullrushes in and gets ties up. They trade jabs.. Missed left from Lartey. hard counter left from Spence. Nice left and missed right from Spence. lartey pressing. NIce left to body of Spence and he gets ties up. Double right from Spence and that is round.

10 - 9 Spence
79 - 73 Spence


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn good fight, good learning experience, Spence needs to work on fighting while going backwards


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

good learning experience for both guys.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Lartey is not in shape and he's not smart. 


He's sort of like a shark in the water. He's sharp when he smells blood but besides that he's not listening to his corner. He did not do what his corner told him to do.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Solid performance from Spence. He needs to shorten his straight left and right hook. Both punches swing wide and give his opponent a chance to come up the middle. Also needs to pace himself better. This fight can only help him as he develops.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Spence took off the round


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Spence can't box off the back foot, and is too wide and wild on the inside with his punches, might be time for him to get a new trainer if this shit isn't fixed yet. I would expect him to atleast be able to box on the outside with his size, but he is like a tweener with regards to where he fights, he fights in a range he shouldn't


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Punchstats

*Spence:*
186/630 30%

*Lartey:*
137/498 28%


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Spence Jr is going to get a talking to by Floyd (or he should :yep) cause he got caught at the end of the seventh when he shouldn't have. Boxing Kung Fu GrandMaster Floyd Jr will tell him 'You've got to stay smart and stay calm, do work but don't get work done to you..Late in the fight? Up on the cards? Jab and stay light!" :lol:


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good fight, both will definitely take something away from this to work on.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

That Dude from Ghana is tough, good step up for Spence, I really like him.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, WTF a interview for Warren but nothing for Spence?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Spence can't box off the back foot, and is too wide and wild on the inside with his punches, might be time for him to get a new trainer if this shit isn't fixed yet. I would expect him to atleast be able to box on the outside with his size, but he is like a tweener with regards to where he fights, he fights in a range he shouldn't


yeah I've seen him on the mitts with his current trainer and I don't like him that much. I think Spence has outgrown him. I think he'd do very well with Ronnie Shields


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

I wouldn't throw them out if drunk, but those are NOT some of the hotter Corona chickies we've had lately :think


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I've seen him on the mitts with his current trainer and I don't like him that much. I think Spence has outgrown him. I think he'd do very well with Ronnie Shields


I think Buddy Mcgirt and him would be the perfect fit, especially if McGirt committed to him solely


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Yo...These Corona girls are horrible man.. They're like the god damn D team, not B or C. :lol: They should have just brought in some of them thick ass black strippers from around that area instead of those tired liking things :lol: Damn son..


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Tarver atsch:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder which sanctioning body had Lartey the highest ranked


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> Spence took off the round


I gotz to ask. Who's the girl in the avatar? :blurp Fucking hell!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Hearing Tarver speak makes me miss him on Showtime, he is soo much better than Paulie


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Nobody watches this at our old spot mayne.
> 
> IB is in there by himself puttin' up the RBR...his shit is on page 2 :scaredas:
> 
> I had to drop in a "pity" post :lol:


I miss that place


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Are these MNF's cards mostly to do with promoting the Olympians?

Not only have I noticed the cards are stacked with them, but they all seem to wear Red, White, and Blue out there :think


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Hes shot


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Are these MNF's cards mostly to do with promoting the Olympians?
> 
> Not only have I noticed the cards are stacked with them, but they all seem to wear Red, White, and Blue out there :think


We've had Collazo, and Daniel Jacobs headlining in the past


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Yo...These Corona girls are horrible man.. They're like the god damn D team, not B or C. :lol: They should have just brought in some of them thick ass black strippers from around that area instead of those tired liking things :lol: Damn son..


That's what I was screamin'!! :lol:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Charlo(E)'s opponent looks capable to provide some decent work, but this is a Charlo we're talking about, He WILL be hopelessly outclassed.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Spence doesn't look like he can take a good punch. He will need to show up his defense, because he doesn't look like he likes to get hit.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Htown stand up


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I'll just throw this out there..Lartrey didn't fight like a southpaw even though he was one. :-(


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Htown stand up


:ibutt:deal


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Spence doesn't look like he can take a good punch. He will need to show up his defense, because he doesn't look like he likes to get hit.


That was a good punch he put his full body weight into it and Spence didn't see it with his wild shit.
He is going to have to work at punch and shot placement, he throws so much shit that doesn't land and he throws way too wide.
He has a lot of work that needs to happen. I would keep him on the same level of fighters as this guy until he can handle them with ease.
He really needs to learn how to fight at range though and catch people coming in


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Stop clapping!!!!!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I think Buddy Mcgirt and him would be the perfect fit, especially if McGirt committed to him solely


good point, he can teach him to box backing up well also


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Spence doesn't look like he can take a good punch. He will need to show up his defense, because he doesn't look like he likes to get hit.


I think(or hope), it was just Spence getting caught with something he didn't see and being pretty tired


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

NIce work by Charlo


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Charlo can wail away because he has no fear of Rodriquez's power. This isn't much of a fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Charlo out jabbingg and pressing, doubl jab right to the body from Charlo. They trade jabs. Rodrquz eats two hard lefts to the body. Charlo jabbing hard to the body now. Rodruguez pressing now lands a nice left, but eats a harder right from Charlo who then circlis awa. hard Hard left and right, a big right another right and a left and Charlo is rushing him and Roddriguez ties up. Rodriguez charges Charlo and gets tied up. Charlo jabbing and keeping range now. Nice right from Charlo. Charlo dips a wide left and ties up.. Nice jab to obdy of Rodriguez. Dould jab right and left hook from Charlo. Lead left from Rodriguez.

10 - 9 Charlo


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

haha Rodriguez's decepticon tattoo on the back of his neck


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Spence should looks at the Charlo brothers to understand how he should fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Charlo. Charlo is setting down on his punches moreso than usual.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Rodriguez won that round


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Rodriguez pressing behind a jab upstairs and to the body. Nice work. Nice jab right from Charlo and Rodriguez tries to g get rough. Rodriguez walks into a left hook. Rodriguez pawing the jab charlo shots a jab and right over it.. Nice right from Rodriguez. Nice jab right from Charlo. Charlo slips a left and ties up. Charlo jabbing and pressin. Nice right from Rodriguez. Nice right to the body of Rodrigues. Nice left to ogby of Rodriguez. Rodriguez slips the right from Charlo and presses. Rodriguez comes in and gets tied up. Charlo jabbing and presing now and rodriguez circlin. Nice counter left from Rodriguez. nice left hook right hand from Charlo Rodriguez jumps in and gets tied up and Rodriguez is trying to pull a Wlad and gets called on it by the ref.

10 - 9 Rodriguez
19 - 19 Even


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> haha Rodriguez's decepticon tattoo on the back of his neck


:lol:

I had just pretty much said the same thing in IB's thread 

Crazy


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> That was a good punch he put his full body weight into it and Spence didn't see it with his wild shit.
> He is going to have to work at punch and shot placement, he throws so much shit that doesn't land and he throws way too wide.
> He has a lot of work that needs to happen. I would keep him on the same level of fighters as this guy until he can handle them with ease.
> He really needs to learn how to fight at range though and catch people coming in


He still looks like a great prospect. He just got caught and seemed to have a hard time recovering from that one punch. The fact that he got so buzzed from one punch raises questions to me.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Rodriguez is giving Charlo some solid work. I've never thought either of the Charlo's were anything special though.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> haha Rodriguez's decepticon tattoo on the back of his neck


thought I was seeing things


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I think(or hope), it was just Spence getting caught with something he didn't see and being pretty tired


It's just his reaction from that one punch that kind of bothers me. He never recovered from it.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think(or hope), it was just Spence getting caught with something he didn't see and being pretty tired


Spence ate some solid lefts and uppercuts early with zero problems. It was him going in deep waters and getting caught. He got hit in the last round and was never hurt.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

IB said J-Rod has never been stopped OR dropped, despite having been in with some good fighters.....so we'll see...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3 

Rodriguez pressing and lands a nice flurry.. Jab and missed right hook from Rodriguez. Charlo sitting back now and slips a jab and left and ties up Rodriguez. Nice left from Charlo. Nice right from Charlo on a ducking Rodririguez. Another jab right from Charlo. Hard left to body of Rodirguez. Nice jab right hook from Charlo and he spins out and gets tied up. Charlolo jabbing no, nads a nice lead right. nice right fom Rodriguez. Charlo jabing low to the body now. missed left and Rodriguez leans on Charlo. Jab right catches Rodriguez. Nice left hook missed right from Charlo. Hard counter left and Rodriguez holds on. Charlo j jabbing now misses a jab right. Missed right uppercut from Charlo. Nice left hook from Charlo..

10 - 9 Charlo
29 - 28 Charlo


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Rodriguez has been open for the right uppercut a lot this fight. A whole lot. He keeps dipping right over to it but Charlo isn't feeding it to him.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Charlo needs to do more parrying with his hands, he is too stagnant when not throwing punches


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> It's just his reaction from that one punch that kind of bothers me. He never recovered from it.





SouthPaw said:


> Spence ate some solid lefts and uppercuts early with zero problems. It was him going in deep waters and getting caught. He got hit in the last round and was never hurt.


yeah that's why I think it was just him being fatigued. He already looked tired to me, then he was throwing a lot and missing a lot when Lartey was on the ropes and they had that longass round :lol:
I don't want to make excuses for him, but that's just my interpretation of the situation


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

WHY ISNT CHARLO DIGGING IN AN UPPERCUT! 

I can see it every time.. Sugar Ray would have had Rodriugez's head bobbing up and down like a bobble head! It can't just be me seeing it!


The uppercut! Throw it! The right uppercut!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4
Charlo out jabbing , nice triple right hooks from Rodriguez. Charlo out at range, and Rodriguez is landing nice jab. Nice left hook from Charlo and they tie up. Nice jab but missed left and right from Charlo and Rodirguez gets in and ties up. Charlo pressing land hard left Hard left, hard right to body of Rodriguez. Nice counter left from Rodriguez. Nice right and left to body of Charlo. Nice left and right from Charlo. Charlo lands a nic right to body of Charlo. N nice jab right, and a left hook from Charlo on Rodriguez coming in. rodirguez gets in and lurries but on the guard of Charlo. Nice jab right and another jab riht from Charlo. Hard left to body of Rodriguez. nice jab right and left hook from Charlo on Rodrigueqz comign in. rodirguiez pawing th jab . Nice jab left from Rodriguez, nice left from charlo cirlcing out. Hard left hook on Rodriguez coming in and he buckles. Double jab right fro mCharlo.

10 - 9 Charlo
39 - 37 Charlo


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Both Charlos remind me a lot of Amir Kahn: Fast as hell, but a little awkward. I prefer Jermall, but I'm not sold on either guy yet.

Still, they do put on a show.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

start jabbing to the body, give Rodriquez something to think about, that 1-2(3) combination gets old fast


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

browsing said:


> WHY ISNT CHARLO DIGGING IN AN UPPERCUT!
> 
> I can see it every time.. Sugar Ray would have had Rodriugez's head bobbing up and down like a bobble head! It can't just be me seeing it!
> 
> The uppercut! Throw it! The right uppercut!


He tried to earler but I guess he figures Rodriguez is too slippery


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Rodriguez is not a bad fighter.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I just heard CHarlo's corner call the Right Uppercut for the first time. Finally. Charlo needs to throw it !


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> WHY ISNT CHARLO DIGGING IN AN UPPERCUT!
> 
> I can see it every time.. Sugar Ray would have had Rodriugez's head bobbing up and down like a bobble head! It can't just be me seeing it!
> 
> The uppercut! Throw it! The right uppercut!


Yeah, J-Rod is leaned out there BEGGING for one :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5
Rodriguez out pressing and Charlo steeping back now. Charlo jabbin lands a nice counter right. Charlo lands an ice left hook. Missed double jab right. Nice left hook from Ch charlo. Hard left to body of Rodrirguez. Hard right and left hook from Charlo hard Rodr Rodriguez has lost his legs. Charl flurrying now. Rodriguez's legs gon and Charlo simply taking steps back and Rodirguez is tying him up now. Charlo on the inside and Rodirguez is flurrying and billy goating. Charlo spins out lands a hard jab and right off of it.. Hard r right, another jab right and Rodriguez is trying to tie up now. Hard double jab right hand from Charlo.

10 - 9 Charlo
49 - 46 Charlo

--
Rodriguez was game but those right hands and lefts to the body are taking their toll, he is game but his corner needs to start looking out for him now.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice round by Charlo. I wonder when he will get a title shot.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Shields is the perfect trainer for the Charlo brothers


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I love how the ref's are letting them fight out the clinch most of the time


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> WHY ISNT CHARLO DIGGING IN AN UPPERCUT!
> 
> I can see it every time.. Sugar Ray would have had Rodriugez's head bobbing up and down like a bobble head! It can't just be me seeing it!
> 
> The uppercut! Throw it! The right uppercut!


Tall, lanky guys tend to not develop their inside games much. however, it looks to me like Charlo is using this fight (against a not-too-dangerous puncher) to actually work on that inside game. He's been going inside a LOT, even though he doesn't do too well there. Maybe he has a very smart trainer, who told him to do this.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Charlo could work the body a bit more.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

Rodirguez and Charlo snapping jabs ateach other. Rodirguez feints in to hold. Missed jab right left from Charlo and they tie up. Charlo blocks a jab left from Rodriguez Nice flurry on guard o Charlo. Nice right hook lands ton Charlo's body. nice right from Charlo. Jermell ties up though. Nice right hook from Rodriguez. Nice lead left from Rodirguez and he jmps on Charlo's back. Nice double left to body of Charlo and rodiguez ties up. Nice jab jab and right from Charlo. Nice double jab and right from Charlo. Nice counter right from Charlo Rodriguez comes in and throws on Charlo's guard. Rodriguez gets Charlo in a headlock after slipping his jab. Rodriguez holding and hitting now. Doing a pretty solid Wlad impersonation.

10 - 9 Rodirguez
58 - 56 Charlo


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Good round for Rodriquez


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

J-Rod should have went AutoBot :deal

Deceptacons always raise a little trouble, but in the end get their shit pushed in every time :conf


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Any ya'll watched_ Being Mike Tyson _yet?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Charlo's jab is starting to come through


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

Nice right from Rodirguez, rodirguez tring to clench and gets buffefr. Nice jab left fro mRodirguez. Nice jab right from Charlo. Charlo moves his body gets inside and ties up. Mied left and right from Rrodriguez. nice jab right ,and a nice left hand from Charlo on Rodirgue.z stiff jab from Charlo. Nice right and left to body of Charlo, nice jab right from charlo double jab right from Charlo. Rodriguez misses a lead left and ties up. Charlo doubl jabs and misses the right, nice stiff jab from Charlo. Ncie right to body of Rodirguez and misses a counter left uppercut and Rodirguez ties up.

10 - 9 charlo
68 - 65 Charlo


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Brone-Diggity must have some serious ass frequent flyer miles man 

Dude is EVERYWHERE :scaredas:


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Broner always look fat lol


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Paulie salty as hell at the sight of A. B there Flossin! Bossin! all like :smile About his billions. Paulie is all like :rolleyes


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Paulie still salty about Broner.

Round 8

Charlo out working jabbing and throwing the right. Missed right hooks and blocked lefts from Rodiruguez. Hard double left to body of Rodriguez. Nice jab right from Charlo. Rodigurez gets tied up. Nice jab right from Charlo Charlo dancing around the ring Nice left to bod yof Charlo but he getstied up. Nice jab rigth from Charlo hard right again, stiff jab from Charlo and Rodriguez ties up. Nice jab to body of Rodirugez. Nice right form Charlo on the inside. missed jab right fom Charlo. Nard jab right and left from Charlo, double left body head from Charlo. Nice jab rigth from Charlo HUGE counter left big left again. Hugeleft and right from Charlo Jab right from Charlo rodirgues leads with a jab and just lays on Charlo's back

10 - 9 Charlo
78 - 74 Charlo

Charlo seems upset about the upercut.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Brone-Diggity must have some serious ass frequent flyer miles man
> 
> Dude is EVERYWHERE :scaredas:


Rau'shee Warren his boxing brother.



KWilson71 said:


> Broner always look fat lol


He does though. :lol: He's got that type of big upper body that never lets him look small.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Did his trainer tell him not to throw the uppercut? :huh Or ask him 'where is the uppercut'?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Charlo needs to hit the body now, Rod is tired


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Jermell seems to be slowing down. His arm speed has slowed as well: Seems like he's trying to throw bombs, but all that's doing is killing the snap that he had earlier.

I'm getting bored.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Rau'shee Warren his boxing brother.
> 
> He does though. :lol: He's got that type of big upper body that never lets him look small.


Ahh yeah....C-City and the Band Camp connection :yep
(still, he doesn't miss a chance to be on camera....AT ALL :lol

And yeah, I _believe _Shields told him NOT to worry about the uppercut :!:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9

Rodirguesz out pressing and Charlo is jabbing and stepping back. They are trading jabs now. missed right from Charlo. Nice counter right just misses from Charlo Nice jab right and left hook from Charlo and Rodirguez ties up and starts billgoating. Charlo jabbing and stepping back .nice lead left from Rodriguez. Charlo movement giving Rodrigue probme.s nIce jab right from Charlo and Rodiguez ties up. Ncie rights to the body on the inside from Charlo. stiff jab afrom Charlo Missed double jab right and left from Charlo. missed lead left from Rodirguez. Charlo ties up and circles out of From Frodribuez. Huge left to body of Frodirguez. huge left and right f form Charlo. Rodirgues walks inso a jab right from Charlo and Rodgriguez still coming strong. Nice jab right from Charlo lead right from Charlo Lead right from Charlo.

10 - 9 Charlo
88 - 83 Charlo


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Tarver-Vitali because why the fuck not?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I thought there was no standing 8 ?


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

wth looked like ref stopped it


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> did his trainer tell him not to throw the uppercut? :huh or ask him 'where is the uppercut'?


****stolen from intentional butt *** *lol



intentionalbutt said:


> "listen. This guy dead. Don't worry about the uppercut. Don't throw it. I don't need the uppercut. Forget it. Just use the jab. Double the jab up, keep him looking at the jab, quick right hand!"
> 
> - charlo's trainer


Shee-It, he got him out'a there though....


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Aw man, I kinda wished Rodriguez made it, he gave a good fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10

Rodriguez out bulldozing now. Charlo stpping back and jabbing. nicel eft hook and nice jab right. Nice left from Charlo. nice jab right left Charlo landing hard left and right hands and left hooks and the ref gives Rodgiuez a standing 8. Nice Huge left hook hard left to the body nice rright hand . Rodgiure lands a nice left but he has no power Huge right hand, Rodriguez leans down eats another right and turns away. The ref stops the fight

Charlo TKO10 Rodrigeuz.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Seee... the uppercut is what put Rod out. -__- It was the left, instead of the right..but the right could have been doing the job earlier. 


I feel a little bit vindicated. :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This is why I love the Charlo's they are patient and clinical with how they dissect fighters and then they take them out. They are both brutal


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Would like to see the Charlos face some former champs now, maybe K-9 and Ishe


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I like this platform for fights. I'd love to watch more monday night fights. Nice job on Oscar's part putting this together. I think he is basing it a bit off the UFC model.

I noticed how he sneaks in 'Golden Moments' so people can check out HIS highlight reel every now and again :lol: I aint mad at him though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Would like to see the Charlos face some former champs now, maybe K-9 and Ishe


They are being brought along perfectly, I trust their management to lead them at the right pace.
I can see both causing problems for Canelo and the small name SWWs right now. New wave is showing up now and it is going to start with Demetrius Andrade


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> They are being brought along perfectly, I trust their management to lead them at the right pace.
> I can see both causing problems for Canelo and the small name SWWs right now. New wave is showing up now and it is going to start with Demetrius Andrade


I was always under the impression that Andrade was with top rank?

And yeah, their patience and "by the book style" makes them a tough force, never really see them get hit flush much, just outworked occasionally.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> I was always under the impression that Andrade was with top rank?
> 
> And yeah, their patience and "by the book style" makes them a tough force, never really see them get hit flush much, just outworked occasionally.


I think andrade is with some small promoter, Star Boxing


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I really like Charlo, but he needs to mix up his offense a bit more. I'd like to see him go more to the body.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

pipe wrenched said:


> Any ya'll watched_ Being Mike Tyson _yet?


Yes. Great show, and it's good to see more of Mike and whomever he puts on the show.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I think andrade is with some small promoter, Star Boxing


thats good hopefully they can switch which networks they appear on


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> thats good hopefully they can switch which networks they appear on


If he looks good, HBO is going to commit to him as a potential Cotto opponent, and especially since he'll be at 160 soon.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> If he looks good, HBO is going to commit to him as a potential Cotto opponent, and especially since he'll be at 160 soon.


thats the thing with HBO, if you score any type of KO or look good at all, they will sign you in a heartbeat to a fight deal


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

browsing said:


> I like this platform for fights. I'd love to watch more monday night fights. Nice job on Oscar's part putting this together. I think he is basing it a bit off the UFC model.
> 
> I noticed how he sneaks in 'Golden Moments' so people can check out HIS highlight reel every now and again :lol: I aint mad at him though.


I love this Monday night boxing. Props to GBP and Fox for putting this together. The more boxing on TV the better.


----------

